# tren enth half life



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Jus wondering how long is tren enth half life as I've read tren profile and its said the half life is around 8days which I find hard to belive as test enth half life is 14 days so how is it possible for the same ester to be attached to a diffrent compound be diffrent in terms of half life.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Care to expand?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I doubt that Enth is 5 days if that was the case it woulbe known as a shot to medium ester like propinate or phelypropinate but most people would categroise enth as a long estre being above 12 days that's how I see it excuse the spellin I'm on the BB


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Test E has a half life of 7/8 days, that means that any E ester will have the same half life.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Enathate peaks after 7/8 days it's half life is bout 14 days,hense y u wait 2-3wks after last shot 2 start pct


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Anthony83 said:


> Enathate peaks after 7/8 days it's half life is bout 14 days,hense y u wait 2-3wks after last shot 2 start pct


Think your getting confused mate, half life of Enth is 4-7 days ish, (depending on bodiest metabolism).

Dont think your getting what half life means bud.

You dont wait 3 weeks last shot to start PCT bud, its 10-14 days after the last jab.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I belive half life means how long that substance takes to be halved in your system so if as you say if Test. E has a half life of 8 days(I still belive it to be 14) if you take 200mg it will take 8days for that to be halved so after 8 days 100mg is present in your system after 16 days 50mg is in your systme as for active life it is usually how long for the substance to leave your system via keep getting half and halfed until it reaches 0 my understanding any way back on the BB so excuse spelling


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Enanthate is 5 or so

http://www.eje-online.org/cgi/content/abstract/122/4/432


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

xpower said:


> Enanthate is 5 or so
> 
> http://www.eje-online.org/cgi/content/abstract/122/4/432


Thought it was around that mark - i think it depends on the person, but is anywhere from 4-7 IIRC.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

So basically doing 100mg tren e and 300mg test e mon and thurs is pointless? 200mg tren and 600mg test would be better once a week?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

OJay said:


> So basically doing 100mg tren e and 300mg test e mon and thurs is pointless? 200mg tren and 600mg test would be better once a week?


Some say gains are better with x2 jabs per week on long esters, i do this Mon/Thurs on all long esters and have to say ive noticed gains are better slightly.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

well i didnt know that thanks for the article.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Shreds said:


> Test E has a half life of 7/8 days, that means that any E ester will have the same half life.


No it's not 7/8, days it's 5 days +/- variables of around 12 hrs.



Anthony83 said:


> Enathate peaks after 7/8 days *it's half life is bout 14 days,hense y u wait 2-3wks after last shot 2 start pct*


No it isn't and thats not the reason why.

Energize: again, no it is not.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> No it's not 7/8, days it's 5 days +/- variables of around 12 hrs.
> 
> No it isn't and thats not the reason why.
> 
> Energize: again, no it is not.


First post was a typo, i wrote another one saying 4-7 days. I thought it was higher around 6-8 IMO but stand corrected. Probably why you start your PCT 10 + days after your last jab hence the half life is 5 ish days.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ive been telling folk for years the half life of enanth is around 5 days , were did all this 14 days stuff come from?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> ive been telling folk for years the half life of enanth is around 5 days , were did all this 14 days stuff come from?


Haha i knew it wasnt 2 weeks lol otherwise you would have your last jab then 4 weeks later start PCT. Not sure where antony got that from.


----------

